# Cunningham & Co. Limited blob top



## arkin222 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm trying to find out if this is a collectable bottle and it's value. I'm not a collector, I've had the bottle for 18 years, just bcuz it was old. It is pre 1900, 10 faceted base with C & CO LIM embossed on 2 facets, large "K" embossed on side. Approx 6.75" tall, 2.5" wide, seams stop at base of bottleneck. I found a similar one posted in 2008, but it was made by EHE Co. I have searched for hours on the net and found nothing about this bottle. I researched John Klee and could find no connection to C & CO LIM, but the post in 2008 said the "K" is a trademark used by John Klee of Dayton, Ohio. I found the bottle while digging in the Dayton area. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 3, 2011)

The C&CO Lim is for Cunningham and company, a glass factory out of Pittsburg 1886-1907. I think that probably is a Klee bottle.
 a soda person should come around with rarity but I don't think it is that rare.
 PS; welcome to the forum


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to add the EHE co is anther glass maker from Newark Ohio.
 You can look up the bottle manufacturers HERE
 It's a fairly complete list of bottle and glass makers.
 I like the big K.


----------



## arkin222 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have realized I listed this bottle as a blob top when in fact it is a Hutchinson. It's confusing bcuz the term Hutchinson was more for the inventor of the style of stopper used. I have read that John Klee modified the Hutchinson stopper and filed a new patent for it. It looks like he changed the shape of the wire loop, and the new patent was met with skepticism (by Hutchinson followers), but new patent was allowed to finalize. I'm not even an amateur on these facts; got them from researching the internet. Don't know how accurate they are.It seems John Klee was in business a lot longer than Cunningham & Co Limited; however C & Co went through many restructuring and partnership phases after Limited phased out. It is amazing how many collectors and bottles are out there. However, I've not found one C & CO LIM Klee bottle in my research. Maybe there's a glut of them out there, and they're worthless. Maybe no-one is selling them. Maybe they were all used up for rifle practice shots. I think I am in the right place to find out though. Thanks for the info received so far.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 3, 2011)

Again I'm not a soda person but from what a remember the Hutchinson bottle and stopper came in about 1875-80. Many patents came after for new bottle shapes and stoppers after that. Most are still called Hutches as a general term. Many collectors will break them down to steamers, gravitating stoppers and a multitude of other terms that are way over my head.
 As a novice to sodas I'd simply call that a mug base hutch. My guess is somewhere between 1895 and 1910. So many thousands of those styles of water and sodas were made that I wouldn't hazard a guess to rarity but Klee or variants of (sons, partners etc.) was a prolific bottler well into the 19th century.
 One think I have learned on this site is that locality makes a big difference. Small town are much better than big cities etc..
 I'm going to move this to the Sodas - Embossed, Paper Label and ACLs.  section where it might get seen better. There are a lot of just soda people here.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> locality makes a big difference. Small town are much better than big cities etc..


 
 I think this is only true in some cases. There are many more collectors of large city bottles than local ones. A very rare blob I know of from Montclair, for example, is worth $100 to me, and probably about as much to any of the few other collectors who may or may not even exist, I really don't know. However, a blob of the same rarity, from a large city like Newark or NYC, would be worth several hundred as a rule, and maybe more under the right circumstances. This is because there are many more collectors of Newark or NYC bottles than there are of Montclair bottles, so there's more competition for the rare bottle, so it's worth more. That's my observation, anyway.

 It's reversed for common to mid-range bottles, though. A common small-town bottle is worth more than a common bottle from a large city, in almost every case.

 As for your bottle, arkin, I do not know the rarity. That is up to a local collector to tell you. I just know it's a mug based hutch with cool embossing, and common or not, it's a cool bottle.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 3, 2011)

EHE Co. also used a variation on the Hutchinson Stopper that was called the Parkhurst Stopper.


> ORIGINAL:  arkin222
> 
> I have realized I listed this bottle as a blob top when in fact it is a Hutchinson. It's confusing bcuz the term Hutchinson was more for the inventor of the style of stopper used. I have read that John Klee modified the Hutchinson stopper and filed a new patent for it. It looks like he changed the shape of the wire loop, and the new patent was met with skepticism (by Hutchinson followers), but new patent was allowed to finalize. I'm not even an amateur on these facts; got them from researching the internet. Don't know how accurate they are.It seems John Klee was in business a lot longer than Cunningham & Co Limited; however C & Co went through many restructuring and partnership phases after Limited phased out. It is amazing how many collectors and bottles are out there. However, I've not found one C & CO LIM Klee bottle in my research. Maybe there's a glut of them out there, and they're worthless. Maybe no-one is selling them. Maybe they were all used up for rifle practice shots. I think I am in the right place to find out though. Thanks for the info received so far.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jun 3, 2011)

For information on soda and beer bottles manufactures check out Soda and Beer Manufacturers.

 Cunningham & Company Limited (1886-1900) were dissolved in 1900 when Cunningham & Co. were incorported.
 Edward H. Everett & Company (1885-1904) operated until they became part of the Ohio Bottle Company.

 There is a short hutch also marked K from Ohio, but these have been dug in Northern Ohio.  See it here K Bottle found in Lorain, Ohio


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 4, 2011)

arkin222 ~

 Great find!  Welcome to the forum.

 The Bottle Makers website that Cow's posted a link to is familar to most of us. And just for the record here is the E.H.E. info from it.

 SPBOB

 [*]E.H.E.CO ... Edward H. Everett Company (Newark Star Glass Works), Newark, OH (1880-1904). Plant merged in 1904 to become part of the Ohio Bottle Company and in 1905 part of the American Bottle Company. American was purchased by Owens Bottle Company in 1916, and in 1929 this plant became part of the merger that resulted in the formation of Owens-Illinois Glass Company. Also, see "S. K. & CO" and "N next to or within a star" marks.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 4, 2011)

It is a cool hutch Arkin and people will collect this type of bottle regardless of rarity and value. I think the fancy "K" is very neat and that alone gives it some interest and value. As far as the term 'hutch' or 'blob' - 'hutch' is better but you can use either. All hutchinson sodas have a blob top. (If the bottle used a crown cap - for example - it would no longer be a hutch). I'd be pretty happy with that bottle if I found it and I would display it prominantly in my kitchen window. Nice find!


----------

